# حيث إن / حيث أن



## faro_kc

السلام عليكم
ما هي العبارة الصحيحة: حيث إن ، بالكسرة، أم حيث أن، بالفتح.
شكرا


----------



## Matat

الأصح هو كسر همزة (إنّ) بعد (حيث).


----------



## ayed

صحيح الكسر


----------



## Peace123

بل هي حيث أن


----------



## ayed

Peace123 said:


> بل هي حيث أن


الصحيح حيث إن 
بالكسر


----------



## elroy

الشائع هو الفتح


----------



## ayed

السؤال عن
الصحيح
وليس أيهما أكثر شيوعا


----------



## elroy

لقد قرأت السؤال وفهمته ووجدت أنه من المهم الإشارة إلى ما هو أكثر شيوعًا، فالكثيرون يفضلون استخدام ما هو شائع حتى ولو لم يقبله النحاة، والقرار يرجع إلى كل مستخدم


----------



## Peace123

ayed said:


> الصحيح حيث إن
> بالكسر


اإنَّ وأنّ حرفان يفيدان التوكيد ويدخلان على الجملة الاسمية فينصبان المبتدأ ويرفعان الخبر، والفرق الأساسي بينهما هو اختلاف موقعهما في الجملة فـ"إِنّ" يُبتدأ بها الكلام مثل: إِنَّ اللهَ غفورٌ رحيم، و"أَنّ" لا يُبتدأ بها بل تأتي ضمن جملة متصلة بما قبلها مثل: أعلمُ أنّ اللهَ غفورٌ رحيم.


----------



## Peace123

قمت ببحث الموضوع أكثر. أنت محق فالأفصح بين النحاة هي حيث إن بالكسر وجاز مجمع اللغة العربية حيث أن بالفتح .ويبدو أن في الموضوع خلاف منذ القدم بين الكوفيين والبصريين.


----------



## Startinov

الجمهور على كسر همزة *إن* بعد *حيث* . 
(قال الزركشي: (وقد أولع الفقهاء *بالفتح*، وعُدَّ من اللحن، لكن يجيء على رأي الكسائي في إضافة *حيث* إلى المفرد


----------

